# Friday!!



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Today wearing this oldie:

O&W Custom:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

MKII, Sea Fighter + Omega mesh


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Anonymous I for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Seiko SKXA55 today.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This arrived back today, Omega first bumper.

I have to thank Phil (philjopa) for taking good care of it. Then Jean-Paul (Johnny M) for taking good care of it and being so king to let me buy it back, I really appreciate it.

The memories of this watch jeez. The gent who redialed it for me passed away early this year, a local guy, unknown until a buddy went to contact him then relayed the info.

Then I am sitting here and it struck me. I wore this watch a lot when I was visiting my mom in rehab back in 06, she never did come home. remember I took the watch off when I went in because she always gave me a hard time over watches. Thought I lost it, came back to the car once turned it upside down to find it, was stuck between the seat. Memories it gives me.

Poor pics lots of dust...........actually looks right and new in real life


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

This new German lady


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

A new arrival this week...

*Seiko 6139-7100*


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Not Friday here yet, but I'll be wearing this new arrival when it is. 1976 Caravelle electronic by Bulova. It had a silver expansion band but thought this Hirsch green croc looked perfect on it.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Going Swiss today ... Paul


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

No big surprise - my new DC56 today


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This Timex "E" Chrono/Alarm today. I'm doing some gardening today ( I just bought myself a lawn-tractor :to_become_senile: so now I have to prove it works... :cry2: ). Anyway, the Timex will do for today.


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

h34r:

Have a good friday guys and dolls. In fact have a great 17 days while I check its water resistance out in the Med......

Simon h34r:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Off to Cambridge for the weekend and will be wearing this

*Bulova Accutron Snorkell 666 Feet 1970*




























Great Pics today Ian (Steve's Dad)

Cheers Stu


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn EZM3 for me:


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Will be taking advantage of the lume on my new BM (3rd one) later, for a trip to our some of our local grottos. I'm hoping to get some better photos this time:










Then later I will be changing over to my other new arrival and although it's not my first watch from Roy, it is my first RLT. To say I'm pleased with it would be something of an understatement!!

*RLT30 with a Unitas 6497 movement*



















Yum, onion crown and a coin-edged case, there really ought to be some sort of club or society for people who appreciate this sort of thing :tongue2:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing my PRS 50 today.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Dolphin standard with Ronda 5 jewel movement and screw down crown


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Casio 200m Diver super Illuminator MTD-1054 for me today, although its on a black leather strap now....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Off to Cambridge for the weekend and will be wearing this
> 
> *Bulova Accutron Snorkell 666 Feet 1970*
> 
> ...


Folk festival?

Simon, fantastic pics of the RLT30 !

For me, Im wearing the Speedmaster Pro cal.861


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Eterna for me ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

LIP chrono today










Have a great weekend all

Paul


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

It's been the 856 all week for me - hey, I just noticed it matches my post count too!


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

B1 today - though on a brown aviator strap


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Yema today...


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Today the PRS20










all the best

Jan


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

hikingcamping said:


> This new German lady


Excellent James! 

Managed to nab another Stowa MO this week - my second from the forums. Imagine my surprise when it turned out to be the same one I had the first time round! :lol:



















However, this evening I will be changing into something a little more rugged for eating my pizza - Citizen Wingman! The black bezel adds a certain stealthy look IMO. I took it off the bracelet last night and tried on a plethora of straps - ended up with this Di-Modell, but I'm not 100% happy with it so may explore further options...










HAGWE all!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

This today, as it takes knocks well..... i will be trying to sort out my Garage, so i can get my Laverda out.....if the weather stays good i shall be taking her out!!!










Keith


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Another Glycine, TBO I am not sure about the orange but if it was white (my preference) it'd look just like about 5 of my other watches.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Once again.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Havn't had this off my wrist since I got it back for Big M last week


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

1998 GMT

Good WE

Martin


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Been wearing this since last Wednesday  .










Been on holiday since then and decided to see if I could go with the one watch for the whole week. Have to say it did an admirable job and survived tank ranges, swimming and long walks every day without missing a beat. Nice to get home though and have a choice of watches again. Abstinance sometimes makes you appreciate how lucky you are. Now wearing this although I reserve the right to frequent changes  .










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hanowa for me again.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

My all time favourite, 1987 sub










hagw

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting off with this odd couple, talk about little & large 

*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*




























*Benrus Commemorative Watch General Purpose MIL-W-46374, ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels.*



















Excuse the excessive amount of photos, but it is Friday 

Anyway I`m off in a few minutes to pick up something rather nice which has been for a make over by Steve at Ryte Time, watch this space :wink2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

tyrannes said:


> h34r:
> 
> Have a good friday guys and dolls. In fact have a great 17 days while I check its water resistance out in the Med......
> 
> Simon h34r:


ohh....that looks cool  great combi....


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*OMEGA Seamaster GMT* for me today


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm playing with my helmet today h34r:










another one i'll have to get round to taking newer photo's of.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

James said:


> This arrived back today, Omega first bumper.
> 
> I have to thank Phil (philjopa) for taking good care of it. Then Jean-Paul (Johnny M) for taking good care of it and being so king to let me buy it back, I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Hi James

Good to hear that it found its way back to you and that's it's still in good shape for such an oldie!

Isn't it strange how thinks sometimes go full circle?

Anyway enjoy the memories - past, present and future!

Another pic for you:










Regards,

Phil


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

chris l said:


> Yema today...


Hey..........wait to 10 past 3 and you have a *3.10 to Yema *!!!!  h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

new arrival for me now


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Mach's favorite


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Griff said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Yema today...
> ...


That was awful... don't ever change! :lol: 

Later,

William


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Vintage Seiko Tuna Auto 600m


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

just cracked open a can of oranjeboom :tongue2: & swapped over to this










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Wearing my restoration today. Cool retro :smoke:

Alasdair


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Alas said:


> Wearing my restoration today. Cool retro :smoke:
> 
> Alasdair


Thats just a lovely dial 

IÂ´m wearing my new-straped Certina, itÂ´s like a new watch...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

New strap arrived today, should have got somebody to buy it for me really :blink:

quick one..


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

VinceR said:


> Eterna for me ..


just love the dial on that :yes:


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

All day I have been wearing this


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bill B said:


> Vintage Seiko Tuna Auto 600m


Bill that's truly stunning :yes:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Was wearing this after having a new crystal fitted on Tuesday:










Then got home to find this had arrived, so guess what I'm wearing now! (apologies for the quick and dirty pics)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> Then got home to find this had arrived, so guess what I'm wearing now! (apologies for the quick and dirty pics)


Glad to see it arrived Bob, kept looking at that myself ... but managed to resist :sweatdrop:

Anyway I ended up going with this, have been wearing it pretty much all week and finally I think I'm glad in away that I didn't flip it after all


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Havn't had this off my wrist since I got it back for Big M last week


I saw one of these today on a doctors wrist. Absolutely fantastic. I am not usualy a 2 tone Rolex fan but it looked superb.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

today at work










switched back to this. still loving it


----------



## rgee (Dec 12, 2006)

This modified Seiko SNZE99J1 has been stuck to my wrist all week.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rgee said:


> This modified Seiko SNZE99J1 has been stuck to my wrist all week.


cool


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

williamsat said:


> Wearing my PRS 50 today.


I wearing something similar


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Deego said:


> Casio 200m Diver super Illuminator MTD-1054 for me today, although its on a black leather strap now....


Bought one of those for my son on a bracelet, they are cracking watches and great value for money.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

philjopa said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > This arrived back today, Omega first bumper.
> ...


Phil

That Omega is a stunner


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

This one today, and the last few days, G-P F1-2000:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Doxa for me today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As mentioned elsewhere I got this back today and have being wearing it since then...



*Services Competitor `German Made`,unjeweled pin-pallet, c 1920s?*

(Probably assembled for Services by an as yet unidentified German firm)



















Also wearing this...



Services Despatch Rider, `Foreign`pin-pallet, c 1920s?


----------

